# Poll: Raffles, Yes Or No?



## HMF (Apr 16, 2016)

We have the ability to raffle off machinist prizes to raise money to keep the site going.

Should we? Vote "yes" or "no" below.
Poll is open for 7 days.


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm not saying don't do it, but have you investigated the legalities?  Some jurisdictions may consider it gambling.


----------



## HMF (Apr 16, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> I'm not saying don't do it, but have you investigated the legalities?



Yes. not an issue. Please vote.


----------



## MozamPete (Apr 16, 2016)

Shipping may kill the international member participation - I have always found shipping out of the US to be dispropotionsly expensive compared with other countries, and machiest items tend to be heavy.  But I like the idea.


----------



## HMF (Apr 16, 2016)

MozamPete said:


> Shipping may kill the international member participation - I have always found shipping out of the US to be dispropotionsly expensive compared with other countries, and machiest items tend to be heavy.  But I like the idea.



You have a point.
Enco, MSC and other suppliers ship worldwide.
We will purchase the items from them, and have them shipped by them to the winners.
The items will be smaller items such as holders, mikes, calipers and gauges. Nothing very heavy.

If there is interest, we will try it. If we take a bath, we will discontinue it.


----------



## thayne_1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cobra (Apr 16, 2016)

Careful with ENCO,  they do not ship out of the US.


----------



## Badspellar (Apr 16, 2016)

I think it would be fun.  As a beginner hobbyist I'm always in need of new toys.


----------



## wlburton (Apr 16, 2016)

I voted "no" because I'm personally not a fan of gambling in any form and prefer to just send in donations periodically.  With that said, it won't bother me at all if others would enjoy doing it and contributing to this great forum in that way.

Bill


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 16, 2016)

Even if the US only members participate it would help. Those out of the country would know the rules and shipping problems, if any. Yes


----------



## 51cub (Apr 16, 2016)

Badspellar said:


> I think it would be fun.  As a beginner hobbyist I'm always in need of new toys.





There's all manner of things I need, and to be able to support the site at the same time can only be a good thing


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 16, 2016)

I agree with 51Cub, above. supporting the site is a plus, besides I love a good surprise.


----------



## jclouden (Apr 16, 2016)

No.

I have noticed a lot of non-machinist activity on this site over the last few months (intros, clubs, etc.).  I agree with supporting the site and I have donated but I joined to learn and ask machining based issues.  I believe that we should have monthly or yearly dues rather than turn the forum into a revenue generating "facebook" type of site.

Respectfully,

Jon

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Apr 16, 2016)

I think give it a try


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 16, 2016)

I support trying it, but I don't usually win at these things and get no joy out of trying and losing. I can write off a donation, but not the cost of the raffle. 


 Steve Shannon, USA


----------



## HMF (Apr 17, 2016)

Steve is correct, by the way...raffle chances are not deductible, even if conducted by a not for profit.
Donations are deductible. 

Our main focus is machining, but, I thought giving people a chance to win machinist items would be a nice activity, and perhaps raise some money for us.
The software works, and if people object, we could just do it for fun, for credits rather than prizes.


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 17, 2016)

As mentioned earlier it may be difficult to reward winners out side the U. S.A. but I believe they could get a gift in their residence or work area if given currency. Not sure about world wide currency exchanges; credit cards possibly. I do believe international machinists would like to participate and they may have suggestions.
I  say lets try it.
Ray


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 19, 2016)

No. Where do I donate?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Takingblame (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfcayron (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 19, 2016)

I would suppose that it's worth a try.


----------



## wlburton (Apr 19, 2016)

vtcnc said:


> No. Where do I donate?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Just click on the donate button.  It will guide you through it.

Bill


----------



## HMF (Apr 21, 2016)

vtcnc said:


> No. Where do I donate?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



http://www.hobby-machinist.com/donate/


----------

